# Just about up!



## jcm3 (Jul 15, 2016)

Siggy's ears are just about up! 

We bought her from a breeder in Corona, CA, and took her home when she was just over 12 weeks old. Someone else had put down a deposit on her and backed out, so they put her through their training, which added a bit of $$$ onto it, but in retrospect was worth it! It's amazing to have a puppy that heels while whe walks, does a 30 minute down/stay on command, and is just so calm. That put her at about 12 weeks old when we took her home. 

Here she is at just under 12 weeks, but still at the breeer.










Here's a pic after running around at the park when she was about 14 weeks old. She had teepee ears, but they were pretty floppy at that time also and were down more than they were up. Seems like they went through a pretty floppy couple of weeks after that during teething.










She's still teething, but here's a pic from today. She's four months old as of yesterday, almost 18 weeks. They're up more than down now, and the right one is still a little bit floppy. They're both soft, but we make sure she has lots of bones to chew. The floppy ears are cute, but we love that she's looking more like a GSD now. 










It's also amazing how fast they grow! She was 23 pounds at her first vet visit a few days after we brought her home, but is already about 39 pounds now (five weeks later). They get big so fast!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

She's adorable! :wub:


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Pretty girl!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

So cute! Love those tee pee ears!


----------



## jcm3 (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks, she's definitely a sweetie pie. :toasting:


----------



## Lorrie (Jun 13, 2016)

Beautiul dog!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Beautiful!! They do grow so fast. :smile2:


----------



## Fireman88 (Sep 7, 2013)

Just got a Puppy. She has 1 ear up at 6 weeks, the other ear isnt far from being up.


----------



## jcm3 (Jul 15, 2016)

Back down again. lol


Not too worried, she's 4 1/2 four months old and still has lots of baby teeth.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

To get the ears to stand up they have to do a lot of chewing. I never recommend rawhide but they really are a good way to make the dog chew and use those jaw and ear muscles to get them stronger. Also try taking her out for night time walks, they are more alert at night and use their ears to point towards a direction of interest.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

What an adorable pup! My favorite is the tee pee ears.


----------



## jcm3 (Jul 15, 2016)

Julian G said:


> To get the ears to stand up they have to do a lot of chewing. I never recommend rawhide but they really are a good way to make the dog chew and use those jaw and ear muscles to get them stronger. Also try taking her out for night time walks, they are more alert at night and use their ears to point towards a direction of interest.



So true. We make sure that she's got TONS of chew toys when she's outside in our side yard/dog run, and at night we also try to make sure that she's got something new enough that she's not bored with it. She really likes the pork femur bones, will chew then down in no time.


Also, your point about walks is good. We like to take the dogs to a local school and put the 40' lead on her and let the kids and the dogs just run and run an run. They seem to perk up when they run, so between those things and good food, I know they'll come back up when she's done teething.


I thought they were up for good though! :laugh2: Maybe next time.


----------



## jcm3 (Jul 15, 2016)

Back up. Ha ha


She's just over 5 months old (about 23 weeks), and they are just coming back up now in what is hopefully the last time. One has been tall and proud for a number of weeks now, but the other has been pretty floppy and occasionally up. She's lost a few baby teeth the last few weeks, and seems to have most of her adult teeth in. I'm not sure if they are all in, but there are quite a few adult teeth in now.


I'm posting this just to show the timelines with my puppy, as others will be different. 


Here's a picture from last night, it's all good! :laugh2:


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

She' very pretty!


----------



## jcm3 (Jul 15, 2016)

Deb said:


> She' very pretty!



Thank you, I smile when I look at her. There's something so neat about a big (eventually), powerful dog who is also so sweet and affectionate.


We all love our sweet dogs, don't we? :thumbup:


----------



## jcm3 (Jul 15, 2016)

It's funny, in looking at the pictures, she looksso much younger in the recent pic with the floppy ears than in the pic beforeor after.


Odd…


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

She's beautiful ... and I love that terrier, too! :wub:


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

great dog

what's the weight at 5m mark?


----------



## jcm3 (Jul 15, 2016)

Pan_GSD said:


> great dog
> 
> what's the weight at 5m mark?



Shoot, I'm trying to remember. I think the last time I weighed her she was around 43lb, if I remember correctly. I don't remember exactly when that was, but it was probably sometime around the 5 month mark.


I can weigh her when I get home and post that up. She's starting to get big enough that she gets really wiggly when I hold her and step on a scale. :laugh2:


I'm amazed at how quickly they go from looking like a puppy to looking like a miniature version of a big dog. That might sound silly, but lots of dogs have more of a middle stage, and GSD's seem like they go from a puppy to looking like a small full grown dog really quickly. I love it.


CindyMDBecker, I think she frustrates our other dog. lol Not in a bad way, but the way a puppy bugs an older dog that doesn't want to play all of the time. As they are getting to know each other and as she gets older and slows down just a little bit, I think it's helping their relationship.


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

jcm3 said:


> I can weigh her when I get home and post that up. She's starting to get big enough that she gets really wiggly when I hold her and step on a scale. :laugh2:
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at how quickly they go from looking like a puppy to looking like a miniature version of a big dog. That might sound silly, but lots of dogs have more of a middle stage, and GSD's seem like they go from a puppy to looking like a small full grown dog really quickly. I love it.


nono you dont have to do that. unless you want to find out for your records

yes they do grow fast. i have a 5m old too and i anticipated that he will transform into an adult in a blink of an eye so i purchased a good camcorder before i even brought the puppy home

whenever i play the tapes of just couple months before, it amazes me how much he's changed. you dont really feel that since you always see your dog grow in front of you but when you see pictures or videos, it's an eye opener


----------



## jcm3 (Jul 15, 2016)

Pan_GSD said:


> nono you dont have to do that. unless you want to find out for your records
> 
> yes they do grow fast. i have a 5m old too and i anticipated that he will transform into an adult in a blink of an eye so i purchased a good camcorder before i even brought the puppy home
> 
> whenever i play the tapes of just couple months before, it amazes me how much he's changed. you dont really feel that since you always see your dog grow in front of you but when you see pictures or videos, it's an eye opener


So true! :laugh2:


I did weigh her just for fun, and she's about a week under 6 months old and weighs just over 51 pounds, according to my home scale.


And one note, they haven't gone down since the last pic at just over 5 month stage. They were really up and down until then, but for us and our girl, 5 months was the time when they seemed to come up and stay up. Of course, they are up and down a lot depending on her mood (back when we're giving her lots of love), but they don't stand up and flop anymore.


I'm sure it will vary for others, but noting that for when this might come up in a future search for someone.


----------

